# The world's biggest hole is located in Russia.



## alshangiti (25 أبريل 2007)

*The gaint hole is actually a diamond mine in Eastern Siberia near the town Mirna. It is 525 meters deep and 1.25 km in the diameter.*







*The following truck loader is one of the biggest in the world - lenth 13.36 meters, width 7.78 meters and height 6.65 meters. *






*This gaint machine appears just a small point in the next image…*











*The suction above the hole resulted in several helicopter crashes, so all flight above the hole is prohibited now.*
















*A view from a satellite…*


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (26 أبريل 2007)

مشاركة رائعة 
والف شكر


----------



## حسين البرزنجي (26 أبريل 2007)

ولكن كيف تكونت


----------



## alshangiti (26 أبريل 2007)

الأخت حسينا هاذ منجم الماس فى روسيا وتسمى هذة الطريقة المنجم المفتوح Open Pit وتبدأ عملية التعدين من السطح بالحفر والتفجير الى ان تصل عمليات التعدين الى حد تكون فية عملية الأستخراج غير اقتصادية .


----------



## alshangiti (26 أبريل 2007)

Open pit mining 
The process of extracting beneficial minerals by surface excavations. Open pit mining is a type of surface excavation which often takes the shape of an inverted cone; the shape of the mine opening varies with the shape of the mineral deposit. Other types of surface mining are specific to the type and shape of the mineral deposit. See also Coal mining; Placer mining; Surface mining.

The open pit mine, like any other mining operation, must extract the product minerals at a positive economic benefit. All costs of producing the product, including excavation, beneficiation, processing, reclamation, environmental, and social costs, must be paid for by the sales of the mineral product. A mineral that is in sufficient concentration to meet or exceed these economic constraints is called ore. The terms ore body and ore deposit are used to refer to the natural occurrence of an economic mineral deposit. See also Ore and mineral deposits.

Ore bodies occur as the result of natural geologic occurrences. The geologic events that lead to the concentration of a mineral into an ore deposit are generally complex and rare. If those events placed the deposit sufficiently near the surface, open pit mining may be viable.

Material encountered during the mining process that has little or no economic value is called waste or overburden. One important economic criterion for open pit mining is the amount of overlying waste which must be removed to extract the ore. The ratio of the amount of waste to the amount of ore is referred to as the strip ratio. In general, the lower the strip ratio, the more likely an ore body is to be mined by open pit methods.

Modern open pit mining utilizes large mechanical equipment to remove the ore and waste from the open pit excavation. The amount of equipment and its type and size depend on the characteristics of the ore and waste and the required production capacity. In general, there are four basic unit operations common to most open pit mining operations. These are drilling, blasting, loading, and hauling.

Waste material that is generated during the course of mining at most mines must be discarded as economically as possible without jeopardizing future mining activities but while respecting environmental regulations. Two types of waste material are generated at most mining operations: waste rock and overburden from the mine, and tailings—the waste material from the processing plant after treatment of the ore. See also Land reclamation.

Computer software is available to assist the mining engineer in ore reserve estimation with the application of geostatistics, mine planning and design, and production and maintenance monitoring and reporting. With the help of high-speed computers the engineering and production staff can evaluate aspects of the mining activities, which allows a more efficient and economical extraction of the mineral commodity.


----------



## عبدة شيخون (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

